# X11 : comment cela marche ?



## kidcreole (30 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'avais cru naïvement que X11 permettait de lancer des applis pour linux du moment que celles-ci étaient "x11".
Je viens d'essayer, j'ai téléchargé une appli, j'ai lancé x11 et puis rien.
Heu, c'est quoi le mode d'emploi please ?


----------



## minime (30 Décembre 2003)

La question a été abordée dans ce sujet (voir les messages de babelweb et Thierry6).


----------



## kidcreole (30 Décembre 2003)

Merci.
Je te dois un ti'punch...


----------



## kidcreole (31 Décembre 2003)

cela me rappelle un bouquin qui s'appelait "Pourquoi des philosophes" paru il y a quelques années qui expliquait que si l'on ne comprenait pas les noms en "isme" qui foisonnent dans les discussions d'hommes de l'art, c'est nous qui avions raison.

Le verbiage intellectuel sur X11 que j'ai pu trouver dans le forum est à la pédagogie ce que la confiture est à la moutarde...
On se croirait revenu dans une discussion de techniciens windows...

Bon réveillon quand même...


----------



## minime (1 Janvier 2004)

Effectivement c'est rébarbatif pour un utilisateur Mac dont tous les softs ont une interface graphique et se lancent par un simple double-click. Mac OS X est basé sur Free BSD mais les applications Unix ne sont pas prévues pour fonctionner avec Quartz et Aqua, il faut apprendre à maitriser quelques "outils intermédiaires" comme X11 si on veut en tirer partie, ou attendre que des applications comme Konqueror (et KOffice, OpenOffice, etc.) soient disponibles en version native pour OS X.


----------



## kidcreole (2 Janvier 2004)

Bon, j'ai quand même réussi à installer AbiWord avec Fink et à l'utiliser sous X11, histoire de ne pas mourir bête.

Mais pour l'instant je n'arrive pas à installer ni KDE, ni Gnome : Fink stoppe au bout d'un certain temps.

Il faut de la patience (et beaucoup de rhum ?) pour utiliser Fink et X11 sous Panther...


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Janvier 2004)

de la patience, non, du rhum, oui, et pas mal de Tequilla.

Maintenant, c'est bizarre que ça plante au milieu : que lances tu pendant ce temps là ?


----------



## kidcreole (6 Janvier 2004)

Pas grand-chose : mail.

J'arrive à installer des binaires, mais pour les sources, c'est au KparK.
Le Bundle Kde en source c'est niet, par exemple...


----------

